# Looking for a Brazilian donor, can anyone help?



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi 

My partner and I are looking to TTC early next year, as my wife is Brazilian we would really like a Brazilian sperm donor. Does anyone know of anybody or anywhere we could advertise?

Many thanks

Brazil x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

HI Brazil

at most sperm banks (including the sperm bank at LWC where we were inseminated) should be able to get you access to sperm that match the physical charachteristics you require .... and poss even the nationality.

unless you want a known donor ... which i dont know anything about. although there is a thread on here where people are sharing their experience of finding a known donor through the internet.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162501.0

and please read this if you are looking for a known donor

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169326.0

good luck,

aimeex


----------



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello - YES, I just had a BFN from a Brazilian donor at the LWC (Dec 0. 

So specify what you want there - there is someone Brazilian giving! Not willing to discuss this further as still upset about BFN (also privacy issues), - had picked out Brazilian names and was going to learn Portuguese (I already speak Spanish) with the hoped-for child. 

C'est la vie... Yeah, French too.

Best of luck to you both.
x


----------



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Honeywitch

Thanks for your reply, what does BFN mean?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

negative cycle - Big fat negative

here are the abbreviations commonly used on here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,202/


----------

